# Need help with a Mod on my Table Saw



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a Ridgid 2424-1 Table Saw that has a dust collection box on the bottom. The dust collection outlet is only a 2.5" opening. I want to mod the box to use a 4" hose. Any suggestions. Also the back of the saw near the motor is wide open. Do I need to find a way to seal that area up to get a good suction?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's not adequate*

You need a 4" minimum port and anything you can do to seal openings will also help. I use magnetic sign material to seal up the tilt slots and motor openings. I also use a blade cover that's hooked to a shop vac to pull the dust off the spinning blade which helps immensely.


----------



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

*saw*



woodnthings said:


> You need a 4" minimum port and anything you can do to seal openings will also help. I use magnetic sign material to seal up the tilt slots and motor openings. I also use a blade cover that's hooked to a shop vac to pull the dust off the spinning blade which helps immensely.


I will attempt to make a cover for the back tomorrow. The big factor how to mod the 2.5 to a 4. I wondered about cutting a large hold where the 2.5 is and install a collector type plate. not sure if this will work or not.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mdhyams said:


> I have a Ridgid 2424-1 Table Saw that has a dust collection box on the bottom. The dust collection outlet is only a 2.5" opening. I want to mod the box to use a 4" hose. Any suggestions. Also the back of the saw near the motor is wide open. Do I need to find a way to seal that area up to get a good suction?


did you use a ridgid ac1098 as the dust collection box under your saw?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mdhyams said:


> I will attempt to make a cover for the back tomorrow. The big factor how to mod the 2.5 to a 4. I wondered about cutting a large hold where the 2.5 is and install a collector type plate. not sure if this will work or not.


I had a similar problem to retrofit a 4in hose connection on my drum sander which only had 2 1/2in. The manufacturer later changed to 4in.

In theory this is cutting a 4in hole and mounting the new 4in fitting. The challenge is the weird angles/shapes.

I cut my fitting so it would fit over my drum sander hood. I felt that if I ruin a fitting, easy to work on another one.

Once I had the fitting with the correct profile to match the angles/curves, etc, I then marked as best I could and cut the drum sander hood. Mine was plastic. I am not sure if yours is plastic.

I then glued the modified fitting to the hood and then filed the hood to match the inside of the fitting. Since they glue line was thin, I reinforced with fibreglass mat and epoxy. Before you try epoxy test on the plastic to make sure the epoxy does not melt it.


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't seal the saw too much. You need to have air flow for the DC to work. The less air flow you have, the less saw dust is removed.


----------

